# My zombie build….so far…. She’s a work in progress



## Almondtroy (5 mo ago)

This was my inspiration…Hannah from the Walking Dead…


----------



## Almondtroy (5 mo ago)




----------



## The Haddonfield Slasher (4 mo ago)

Wow! Excellent so far! What are you using as teeth? I can see the skull teeth blacked out behind. Your add on teeth are way better.

I recall you looking for deodorant roller balls. Now I see your intent for them. 😁 Great work. Can't wait to see the final product!


----------



## The Haddonfield Slasher (4 mo ago)

More great progress! You really should post these pics as a continuation to your Zombie #1 thread. Otherwise these threads will get separated in the list and we won't get to see the progress you make on this single project in one place.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The Haddonfield Slasher said:


> More great progress! You really should post these pics as a continuation to your Zombie #1 thread. Otherwise these threads will get separated in the list and we won't get to see the progress you make on this single project in one place.


Agreed, and the two threads are now one so the progress photos are easy to find in one place.

This creature has a great face!


----------



## Almondtroy (5 mo ago)

The Haddonfield Slasher said:


> Wow! Excellent so far! What are you using as teeth? I can see the skull teeth blacked out behind. Your add on teeth are way better.
> 
> I recall you looking for deodorant roller balls. Now I see your intent for them. 😁 Great work. Can't wait to see the final product!


Yea, I found some individual teeth veneers on Amazon. I bought one box of sixty to see how they were…. They are Excellent!!! I went back and bought two more boxes for my buckeys in my display.


----------



## Almondtroy (5 mo ago)

Almondtroy said:


> Yea, I found some individual teeth veneers on Amazon. I bought one box of sixty to see how they were…. They are Excellent!!! I went back and bought two more boxes for my buckeys in my display.


----------



## Almondtroy (5 mo ago)

Almondtroy said:


> View attachment 22872


Looks like they’ve increased in price… I got mine for $16.


----------



## Almondtroy (5 mo ago)

RoxyBlue said:


> Agreed, and the two threads are now one so the progress photos are easy to find in one place.
> 
> This creature has a great face!


Thank you so much RoxyBlue!!


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

I'm a major zombie lover and this is fantastic!!


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Excellent looking zombie.

I must try this sometime.


----------



## Almondtroy (5 mo ago)

PrettyGhoul said:


> I'm a major zombie lover and this is fantastic!!


Thank you PretryGhul, I appreciate that.


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

This is coming along just great.


----------

